# Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in Aug



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

The reason why Monster "somewhat" stopped in ver1.11b is that Shok (who is actually a former employee in Capcom Japan) was busy tweaking the game for the arcade (and a full-overhaul patch for the PC). It's gonna have a location test this August during Comiket (yeah, the one involving venders selling kemono porn doujin and the works).

Here's a scan of it: http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1216643_1124.html

Some stuff includes new characters, tweaked characters, improved music and graphics, etc.










See the change?

And here's one of the many new comers (although 2 have been revealed so far).


----------



## Lunarez (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Wow...it's been so long that I've gotten no news about this game.

But...

Where is Othello!!?


----------



## Kajet (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Former Capcom employee? Guess that means he knows fighting games...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Oh Othello's bound to be there. I mean, he's like the Ken (or Ryu, considering Shok's fave is Othello) of the game.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Kind of ironic that the arcade version is getting a visuals upgrade.

But in any case, hide this game from Frank Yagami. If he ever plays this game i'm damn sure he'll tear it apart like he did with Bloody Roar.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Nah don't worry. Shok and Aya (the user who voices US suggestions and keeps us updated, as well as working with the game as well) are handling it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I've never even heard about this game until now. Looks pretty good, i would like to see all the characters as so far i've only seen Katze and Maya in action from those screenshots.


----------



## psion (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Interesting, which Arcade is it coming out for again?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> I've never even heard about this game until now. Looks pretty good, i would like to see all the characters as so far i've only seen Katze and Maya in action from those screenshots.



It's been out for two years. The most famous version is 1.0a or something.

http://www.youtube.com/user/8105Monster


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I had never heard of this game either... but on the other hand I've never been to an arcade =P I don't think I'd be able to play a fighter without a Snes or Playstation controller though =P

Still, it looks cool =)

I wish something like this would come for the Wii (because that is the system I own)... The Wii is seriously lacking fighters... All we get are games like Soulcalibur: Swords crap... I was really hoping for SF4 to come for the Wii, but no...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's been out for two years. The most famous version is 1.0a or something.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/8105Monster



So far i like Rail, Ryougen, Othello, and Delga. Really can't wait to see new stuff now.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I don't suppose anyone would have a list of the special moves for each character in the game? Probably doesn't even have to be in English, since I just need to know the button combinations...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Here's a wiki of it:
http://monster.mizuumi.net/index.php/Main_Page

Although you can see the character's movelist by pausing the game as well.

And I suggest checking out various youtube matches of it. Quite fun.

Anyway, it's a DOUJIN, meaning independent, so it's usually in the PC. Very few doujin games make it to the arcade (like Arcana Heart and Melty Blood).


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

The URL doesn't want to load. :/


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I watched all the youtube vids from the link you gave me, i quite enjoyed them and i like a lot of the characters voices. Only one is i don't like is Othello's voice, also AyaImmortal is pretty damn good with Orju.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Don't remember this game, but a little digging...



> Where is Othello!!?



Othello exists! (see here)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

That's odd, the URL works when it wants to. =/


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

W00t, i have new wallpapers now.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Is it just me, or does Efleet look a lot like Rail?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Maybe Efleet is kinda like Rail's dark side or something?


----------



## AlexX (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Maybe Efleet is kinda like Rail's dark side or something?


My friend read Rail's profile on the Sylphdraw site... He has no alternate forms mentioned there, and he has no relatives named Efleet.

Then again, it's not unusual for characters in a crossover game to have special abilities they don't have in their normal canon... for example, Bowser can only go Giga Bowser in Smash. He can't do it in normal Mario games. Likewise, it's not unusual for a fighting game to have different forms of a character as seperate playable characters.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Kinda reminds me of how Ryu and Evil Ryu from Street Fighter are two seperate characters, could be like that, i still think it's an evil version of Rail.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

It could even be Super Saiyan Rail! XP

Anyways, looks like Efleet is the typical "cheap but can't take damage... at all" character that a lot of fighting games have, judging by how fast his health dropped once Orju got a few good hits on him in that video.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Yeah, one regular hit cut him down to half health, but then again he does seem kinda broken with those multiple rising fires.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Well, it's hard to say how cheap he is or isn't since he's not in the trial version and there's only a couple videos of him on youtube... It'd be a lot easier to tell if we could get some hands-on experience with him.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Efleet's in the original beta, but was removed in v11.1b. Shok never got much in Efleet, although he and Rail are from the same race.

And while Efleet might look menacing, he's actually easy to finish (he has 0 defense).


----------



## AlexX (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Shok never got much in Efleet, although he and Rail are from the same race.


Oh, so they aren't the same person? Well, it's still an interesting concidence...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Efleet's in the original beta, but was removed in v11.1b. Shok never got much in Efleet, although he and Rail are from the same race.
> 
> And while Efleet might look menacing, he's actually easy to finish (he has 0 defense).




lol, he doesn't know how to take a punch.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Damn....I need to petition to have this game at my Job, I WILL HAVE IT AT MY JOB >3


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Like alot of people, I never heard of this game until I read this thread... and OH MY GOD I want it. x.x Is the PC version out yet?

And Othello is ****ing AWESOME. <3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

The PC version is around somewhere. Just search teh internets


----------



## Lukar (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The PC version is around somewhere. Just search teh internets



Thanks. ^^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Although it's hard to look for it now. It's not "free" anymore, as it's becoming a commercial/buyable product.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Although it's hard to look for it now. It's not "free" anymore, as it's becoming a commercial/buyable product.



Oh. Well, then it looks like I can't play it. xD I'll still try searching though, lol.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

There's still a free trial version on the official site, but it's not the most recent version available... Still better than nothing, of course (though it will probably make you sad if you plan to main Aleksander... I believe he isn't very good in the trial version since he has no special moves).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Aleksander?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Aleksandr :3


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Hey, gimme a break! It's just one letter and I don't even main him... >.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

XD

But have you successfully obtained the game?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Who's Aleksandr?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

A dog wielding a sword. He has no special moves but his sword attacks cannot be blocked.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Why have i not seen him?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

He's there. >_<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EZCJzhmxgc


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> XD
> 
> But have you successfully obtained the game?


Just the (dated) trial version from the site... For whatever that's worth.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Eh, he doesn't look too great.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Eh, he doesn't look too great.


From the tier list I found that would seem to be the case (as he is at the bottom of it)... However, the videos that involve him show he is fully capable of defeating Siely, who is estimated to be top tier, which says a lot about the game's balance (assuming both were at about the same skill level, anyways...).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Siely is top tier? Looks kinda sucky to me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

According to the wiki...

American Tier list

    * A: Siely/Othello
    * B: Ryougen
    * C: Rail/Maya/Orju(tentative)
    * D: Delga/Katze
    * E: Aleksander 

Japanese Tier list

    * S: Ryougen/ Siely
    * A: Rail/Othello
    * B: Maya
    * C: Delga
    * D: Orju/katze
    * E: Aleksander


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Well, from a lot of the videos that I had watched, the wall juggling system also seems to be completely broken and lets you perform combos up to 60+, so it seems less like an issue of character balance and more of an issue as to who's going to be a bigger juggling whore.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> Well, from a lot of the videos that I had watched, the wall juggling system also seems to be completely broken and lets you perform combos up to 60+, so it seems less like an issue of character balance and more of an issue as to who's going to be a bigger juggling whore.


Characters who can combo have always been better than those who can't in fighting games. Stuff like that is usually taken into consideration when making a tier list, although since we have proof that Aleksander (the lowest) can defeat Siely (the highest), I think we can assume this means whoever has more skill matters more than who chose the better character.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Seems more like whoever can force whoever into a corner first and combo them to death, really.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Actually, fast combos have been limited in 1.1b


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

An Arcade game and features Human VS Furry? Kinda interesting.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 27, 2008)

> Seems more like whoever can force whoever into a corner first and combo them to death, really.


None of the videos I've watched show someone get knocked into a corner and be unable to escape until their HP ran out (unless they were near-death already, obviously...). All of them show that the good players frequently escape the combos partway through and then proceed to start their own.



duo2nd said:


> An Arcade game and features Human VS Furry? Kinda interesting.


Eh? Where is the game humans against furries? I just see a bunch of anthros and a human (or two... not sure if Siely counts as "human enough") as playable characters in a fighting game.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I found this site with some kind of downloads and updates, though I can't understand anything written http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/8105/


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> According to the wiki...
> 
> American Tier list
> 
> ...



Ryougen is that good and Delga is that bad? I've been watching the wrong videos then...



David M. Awesome said:


> Seems more like whoever can force whoever into a corner first and combo them to death, really.



Yeah if you are dumb enough to stay in the corner...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Yeah Ryougen is tough with his high priority moves. And yeah, Delga's fine and all, but he has a hard time on characters who can poke.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah Ryougen is tough with his high priority moves. And yeah, Delga's fine and all, but he has a hard time on characters who can poke.



I really need to watch more vids then. I swear i've been seeing the reverse happen.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Ooh great news - within a day or so, new info for Monster will be revealed.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Where did you find this out?


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> I really need to watch more vids then. I swear i've been seeing the reverse happen.


Just because a character is low on the tier list doesn't mean they can't beat characters in the upper tiers. As I stated some time ago, I've seen videos of Aleksander beating Siely before, so tiers aren't be-all-end-all.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

It takes years and years for tier lists to be properly forged anyway.. 'o'; There will still be plenty to learn if the competition remains this fierce.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



AlexX said:


> Just because a character is low on the tier list doesn't mean they can't beat characters in the upper tiers. As I stated some time ago, I've seen videos of Aleksander beating Siely before, so tiers aren't be-all-end-all.



I never said anything about Tiers, i just want to find vids of people fighting well or bad with those characters.


----------



## AlexX (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> I never said anything about Tiers, i just want to find vids of people fighting well or bad with those characters.


Your original comment was that you found it strange that Ryougen was higher than Delga on the tier list because you saw a lot of videos of Delga winning, so I pointed out that it's not impossible for a lower-tiered character to beat a higher-tiered one.


----------



## Amaroq (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Ooh, this game is coming to arcade!?

It's been forever since I heard anything about it. Not that I'm in the right circles to do so.

I'm disappointed that I upgraded it only to find that it removed Efleet from the playable characters.

Also, Othello is my favorite. He's the only one I really play as.


----------



## Erro (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

oi, I remember that game. Never got around to playing it, but it was on my pc for ages while my friend in Europe and I struggled with the network settings to play together (and... tried to find time to actually do so x.x). Looking forward to it ^_^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

...And now the game is out in Comiket.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Any news on what's available in the official release that's not in our downloads? Such as the new characters and stuff?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Comiket?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Comiket is a doujin convention.

...and is a place to get those hawt kemono porn doujin...

...and this game.

<_>


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Do want.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

The 16th has come and gone... anything new on the game?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Shok (who is also an FA user - www.furaffinity.net/user/shoksyu) didn't arrive. =/


----------



## kamunt (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



> PAWABUREIKU



This. EDIT: Woah, 5 pages, didn't see that.

Umm, yeah, this looks awesome. :O Was it said that one can partake in the playing of this game somewhere? That wiki link on the first page, I think?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

New PV

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=AUwzYTMyJDw&fmt=18


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

:shock:

Uhh... Is this guy open to suggestions of any kind?


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



TwilightV said:


> :shock:
> 
> Uhh... Is this guy open to suggestions of any kind?



I hope it's not a Gi-wearing Shoto you want to suggest... :S


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



kitetsu said:


> I hope it's not a Gi-wearing Shoto you want to suggest... :S


Rail is already in the game. *ba-dum KISH!*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Rail isn't wearing a gi... it's more like a tunic or garb.

You can check Shok's FA page by going to www.furaffinity.net/user/shoksyu

Anyway, arcade test vids! Othello looks awesome (and hawt *luffs buff wuffs*)!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsBYru8snOM&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoZeXHywzoc&fmt=18

EDIT: Looks like I have already said his FA page in a previous post. XP


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

hmm, looks like the subname will be Ancient Cline. So it will be "Monster: Ancient Cline" I like it and yes, Othello is sexy. I already watched Shoksyu since the last time you posted his page XD


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Any footage of Orju? Friend of mine mains him in the trial and wants to see him in the official.

Also, it just me, or does it seem Othello has a slightly tweaked moveset?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Is it just me, or do a lot of characters from this game seem suspiciously like characters from other arcade games?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> Is it just me, or do a lot of characters from this game seem suspiciously like characters from other arcade games?


Have any specific examples?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Going from what I played in the demo version, Othello is reminiscent of John Talbain (they have all of the same kicks), and that white cat looking guy with the orange hair reminds me of Chonrei and Chonsu from Fatal Fury.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I don't know about Othello and John Talbain, but watching a few videos of Chonrei and Chonsu tells me that all they really have in common with Orju is how they move around... Their actual attacks don't seem to be all that similar.

Of course, I could just be suffering from a lack of experience with them... People tell me Mario and Luigi in Smash play a lot like Ryu and Ken in Street Fighter, and while I disagree, I could easily be wrong since I don't play Street Fighter all that much...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

They do have similar basic combos, but I'll admit that they don't have that much in common.

Othello and Talbain, on the other hand, are suspiciously similar.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Not really. While Othello does have that Beast Cannon super, in AC he has been updated to be more unique.

Katze and Othello are friendly rivals, and they contrast each other. Katze is more focused in solid punch attacks while Othello is more focused in multiple kick attacks.

Also, Shok was one of the character designers in Darkstalkers. It's expected.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Oh.

Neat.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I guess since I'm here I should ask... is there some backstory to Monster? Or is it kinda like most fighting games where they're pretty much just fighting for no specific reason?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Shok hasn't laid out much of a backstory... yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

It looked like there were some sort of cut scenes in one of the videos I saw, of that Maya girl talking to the white cat.

But it was all in Japanese so it might as well have not been there at all.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> It looked like there were some sort of cut scenes in one of the videos I saw, of that Maya girl talking to the white cat.


Well, seeing as how each of the characters appear to be owned by members of a small group of friends, it would make sense that some would have prior relationships with one another. I don't think too many will be meeting for the first time in the game.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Kind of reminds me of King of Fighters, in that respect. 8)


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> Kind of reminds me of King of Fighters, in that respect. 8)


One of the fighting games most famous for having good overall character balance, right?

*sudden gear change* Hopefully the official release will have at least most of the cast tournament viable... Especially since the roster doesn't seem to be very large.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> Kind of reminds me of Warzard, in that respect. 8)


*Fixed


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

It does seem they changed Othello quite a bit from when i first saw vids of him, move-wise i mean. Also, speaking of Rivals, Rail and Orju seem to have a relationship of sorts maybe, idk, i just got that feeling.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Maya also seems to have some sort of relationship with Orju, though it's hard for me to tell exactly what kind since the cutscene I saw with them was taken down from Youtube (preparing for the official release, maybe?). Likewise, Rail seems to be friends with Delga. And WO already cleared up things between Othello and Katze.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

CLEARLY THEY ARE ALL LOVERS.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> CLEARLY THEY ARE ALL LOVERS.


ZOMG LIKE KEN AND RYU?

*begins writing fanfictions to further poison the internet*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



AlexX said:


> ZOMG LIKE KEN AND RYU?
> 
> *begins writing fanfictions to further poison the internet*


Alexx, Ken has a wife and a son


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

To be honest I don't think I've ever heard anyone even imply that Ryu and Ken were anything other than friends, but then again, I don't hang around in places where I might hear such things.

Shoksyu's already done porn of Othello and Katze, though. It was silly.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Perverted Impact said:


> Alexx, Ken has a wife and a son


That was a joke aimed at yaoi fanatics. I was hoping that would be obvious. >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



AlexX said:


> That was a joke aimed at yaoi fanatics. I was hoping that would be obvious. >.>


It would made more obvious if was Mega Man X and Zero.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Perverted Impact said:


> It would made more obvious if was Mega Man X and Zero.


Yeah, but what fighting games are they in? =/


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

MOAR LIKE TERRY BOGARD AND ROCK HOWARD AMIRITE

I don't care if Rock's adopted that's still creepy as hell.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> MOAR LIKE TERRY BOGARD AND ROCK HOWARD AMIRITE
> 
> I don't care if Rock's adopted that's still creepy as hell.




I bet you ship those all the time.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Eh, I never really cared for KoF unless it's 98, 2003, and XI. The rest are really a messy pile... especially now that it's soon becoming loli + bishie camp.

And Katze has no projectiles unlike the twins. He's more like the Ryu - he prefers strong, solid blows.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> He's more like the Ryu - _he prefers strong, solid blows_.


Why do you must go there?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> I bet you ship those all the time.



*fapfapfap*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, I never really cared for KoF unless it's 98, 2003, and XI. The rest are really a messy pile... especially now that it's soon becoming loli + bishie camp.
> 
> And Katze has no projectiles unlike the twins. He's more like the Ryu - he prefers strong, solid blows.



You mean KOF wasn't already about that?

Wat? Ryu does nothing but spam projectiles with any AI I've ever fought against, until you get close enough for him to spam Shoryuken auto-guards instead. I'd say Katze is more like _Ryo_ from Art of Fighting, but without the Haoshokoken.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I'd say Katze reminds me of Alex from Street Fighter 3 more.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Actually Katze reminds me more of your mum in bed last night.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> Actually Katze reminds me more of your mum in bed last night.



More like your mum, you incestual bastard. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Moar liek you in bed last night.

Actually you remind me more of Othello who reminds me of John Talbain.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> To be honest I don't think I've ever heard anyone even imply that Ryu and Ken were anything other than friends, but then again, I don't hang around in places where I might hear such things.
> 
> Shoksyu's already done porn of Othello and Katze, though. It was silly.


Yaoi of Ryu and Ken?

*Kills himself...*

LOOK WHAT YOU MADE ME DO!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



David M. Awesome said:


> Moar liek you in bed last night.
> 
> Actually you remind me more of Othello who reminds me of John Talbain.




More like you wish ^.^

Also you remind me of someone who can't decide on one animal so he chooses one who can change into a lot. 8D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> More like you wish ^.^
> 
> Also you remind me of someone who can't decide on one animal so he chooses one who can change into a lot. 8D



Well I like birds best but I also needed something furry for yiffing with, and having a shark just makes me well rounded, although I was thinking of getting a reptile as well so I would have the four main categories covered, although maybe I should just stick with one animal for the sky earth and sea, what do you think?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I just want to say that I am LOVING where this topic has gone over the past 5 pages. *no sarcasm*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Yaoi of Ryu and Ken?
> 
> *Kills himself...*
> 
> LOOK WHAT YOU MADE ME DO!


Nah, alot of it is tame.Now Akuma X M. Bison is a different story.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Well technically Bison is a herm...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well technically Bison is a herm...


How is he a herm?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Have you seen his character? How could he be anything else?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Should I teach Street Fighter Story 101? =P


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

If it has anything to do with "Buff wolves", Then no.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Lucky for you it doesn't.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

lol, anyway, any idea if this hit US arcades yet?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Why would it be in US arcade machines?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Sadly, I don't think it's going to be leaving Japanese shores... the best we can hope for is a PC release we can either import or pirate to our hearts' content.

*waves skull and crossbones flag*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

ah damn, sucks. I had hoped it might...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> ah damn, sucks. I had hoped it might...


Welcome to North America.....?

How could you be hoping for this, North America dislikes furries unlike our friendly Jipjop friends.....


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Perverted Impact said:


> Welcome to North America.....?
> 
> How could you be hoping for this, North America dislikes furries unlike our friendly Jipjop friends.....


Anime catgirls =/= furries.

Rather, I believe it's the fact it was originally an independant project that gives reason to not releasing it elsewhere. In order to get it an international release, there has to be at least a reasonable expectation for it to do well, otherwise it's a pretty big risk. A cult following like it has now simply isn't enough.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Catgirls (a.k.a. kemonomimi) =/= kemono (a.k.a. furries) but unlike elsewhere, they are both integrated in the Japanese culture, so it's actually normal for them to see fursuits and/or see anthros in media (even hentai - it's natural for people to see Doggie Kruger porn as opposed to outside Japan where it'll be considered "awkward").

And sadly, like many a doujinsoft, you either have to buy it online and have it shipped or...

Yarr!


----------



## Hariel (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Arcades are dead in the US, at least the ones here in Arizona are. Sucks because I use to live in one almost everyday after school and work.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Hariel said:


> Arcades are dead in the US, at least the ones here in Arizona are. Sucks because I use to live in one almost everyday after school and work.



Actually, you just have to know where to look. Small time arcades have died out, but that's because they've all been killed off by the larger arcade chains. Personally, I used to go to Game Works a lot (the one at the Arizona Mills Mall on Baseline by the I-10), or Mesa Golf Land (I can't remember where it is at the moment, but you can Google it easily enough). There's also a decent sized arcade in most movie theatres, but I doubt that you want to spend a dollar a credit for Space Invaders. 

PS: Yeah, I live in Phoenix, too, in case you didn't guess.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

The problem really is whether they import machines or not.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Does the game still use just four buttons?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Catgirls (a.k.a. kemonomimi) =/= kemono (a.k.a. furries) but unlike elsewhere, they are both integrated in the Japanese culture, so it's actually normal for them to see fursuits and/or see anthros in media.


There's fursuits and anthros in the media here, too (mascots, TV cartoons, etc.). People usually just don't think to associate them with furries until the subject gets brought up.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Perverted Impact said:


> Welcome to North America.....?
> 
> How could you be hoping for this, North America dislikes furries unlike our friendly Jipjop friends.....




Well i didn't know to begin with ok? 

I might need to get this on PC then if thats the case or just go to Japan. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Your best bet would be play-asia


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I doubt they'll sell it through play-asia.

As I said, go to Japan or... sail the seven seas! Hohoho!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

We should become Santa Claus?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I meant Yo!Ho!Ho!


----------



## AlexX (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Hey WO, I just noticed all your topics use the sunglasses emote... what's up with that?

...What? Not like there's much else to discuss until more info/videos/etc. are discovered.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I dunno. It's too bright. XD

We could discuss Othello-pr0*is shot*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



AlexX said:


> Hey WO, I just noticed all your topics use the sunglasses emote... what's up with that?
> 
> ...What? Not like there's much else to discuss until more info/videos/etc. are discovered.


To tell us if the topic is rad or not, Odv



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno. It's too bright. XD
> 
> We could discuss Othello-pr0*is shot*


I don't find Othello to be that hot. >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I think Othello is a pretty cool guy.

eh kicks the crap out of people and doesn't afraid of anyone


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Pretty much anyone with a well-built body and finely-proportioned dog snout is manbait for all the hornies out there, regardless of what little they wear.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

What's Othello like btw?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

He kicks people a lot.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

He seems playful but has a short temper.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

No wonder I like him so much.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

You know, I noticed a while ago there were no anthro females in the game (Maya is apparently human and Siely is... Morrigan), but somehow it felt like nobody else cared...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

lol Siely is Morrigan.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Does this means that Siely is a sperm dumpster and the fact she'll get her ass handed _every _time?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I thought that Morrigan was one of the better characters from Darkstalkers. :|

Not that I've actually played it very much, or at all for that matter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Shes pretty good in her own game, Yet she sucks in every Vs. capcom game.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I think I've only fought her in Marvel vs Capcom, but I did pretty much kick the crap out of her with Jin and Chun-Li.

Although I am really good with Jin.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Perverted Impact said:


> Shes pretty good in her own game, Yet she sucks in every Vs. capcom game.



hah, funny.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Give me a break, I'm new to the game.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Well you learn from us being harsh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Eh, she's middle tier in DS3. Tops include Bishamon, Talbain and Sassy.

And Maya isn't "human".


----------



## AlexX (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And Maya isn't "human".


You're right. She's the obligatory lolicon they had to include in order for the game to get any sort of popularity.

She's not? Then what is she?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, she's middle tier in DS3. Tops include Bishamon, Talbain and Sassy.
> 
> And Maya isn't "human".




damn right Talbain is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Well you learn from us being harsh.


It not like I'm bashing Talbain like really that dude is amazing.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I'm still surprised a lion didn't make it in this game. Usually a bear, wolf, tiger, and lion are automatically added whenever kemonos are involved.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm still surprised a lion didn't make it in this game. Usually a bear, wolf, tiger, and lion are automatically added whenever kemonos are involved.


Is the full roster confirmed, yet? I recall it being mentioned a few new characters were added for the arcade version and we only got to see a couple as teasers...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I have yet to see the new character they unveiled to famitsu so i don't think the roster is quite complete yet.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Yeah it's not complete yet. I was referring to the original roster.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I take it Ryougen isn't a lion, then? I thought he was, but on closer inspection I guess he could be just about any "big cat" species.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

He's a tiger with long hair.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Well... I bring bad news.

Because of Shok's lack of work ethics (mostly because he doesn't meet deadlines, the game has been pushed thrice), the person helping him (AyaImmortal) quit the development.

Monster will still come out, but we then have no information about it anymore. 

Bad work ethics is bad.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Ahh damnit, where did you hear this?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Shoryuken forums.

Many were anticipating. Many were... disappointed.


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Tails are too short, imo. :\


----------



## AlexX (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Tobias Amaranth said:


> Tails are too short, imo. :\


To be fair, long tails in a fight could potentially be a problem since the opponent could grab it (not unlike long hair, but still).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Eh, short tails are good nonetheless. We likes muscles moar!


----------



## AlexX (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

I don't... >.> Ignoring my Ike fanboysim.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Right... Roids Ike!


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well... I bring bad news.
> 
> Because of Shok's lack of work ethics (mostly because he doesn't meet deadlines, the game has been pushed thrice), the person helping him (AyaImmortal) quit the development.
> 
> ...



The timing can't get any worse than that. Here's to hoping the whole project doesn't suffer the same any-kind-of-creation-that-has-furries-in-it-is-bound-to-either-suck-or-become-vaporware taboo at this point.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, short tails are good nonetheless. _We _likes muscles moar!


What do you mean "we"?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Yes we.

:3


----------



## AlexX (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

In that case we just need to have one that can go super saiyan and then everyone will be happy.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes we.
> 
> :3



Yes we.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

Looks more to me like anime than furry.
But, then, I don't know Japanese.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*

It's furry anime. Duh.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Gotiki said:


> Looks more to me like anime than furry.
> But, then, I don't know Japanese.



Kemono.

In Japan, it's part of their culture to see furries.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Kemono.
> 
> In Japan, it's part of their culture to see furries.


Again: It's part of ours as well (mascots, logos, metaphors, etc.), people just don't usually associate them with furries until someone else brings it up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Yes we.


Yes, We are muscles lovers.
Goddamnit. 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Right... Roids Ike!


Mordecai is much better Ike, anyways...


----------



## AlexX (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



Perverted Impact said:


> Mordecai is much better Ike, anyways...


Mordecai isn't nearly as bork'd as Ike in either game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Remember that furry doujin-fighting game called Monster? It's coming in arcade in*



AlexX said:


> Mordecai isn't nearly as bork'd as Ike in either game.


How so?


----------

